# Lily's First Video



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

This is more of a test than anything, to see how to upload (or download? :lol: ) and post a video. I took this last week at the chi meetup and it was the first time I've used the video feature on my camera. Let's just say that Steven Spielberg has nothing to fear from me.  

Lily was walking around with her tail tucked under her and I was trying to get her to relax. Saying "Lily, what are you doing?" in that goofy voice usually makes her act all silly but this time it didn't work. She just wanted out of there. :lol:

http://www.zippyvideos.com/30157982635515.html


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awwww lil lilly! Shes so adorable... I had my sister looking at the screen making *awwwww* sounds lol
Lilly looks a little lost lol?
Like.. "mum where did all the chis go?"

IF ANYONES VIDEO DONT SEEM TO BE WORKING.. OPEN IT IN A NEW WINDOW AND LEAVE IT THERE TO LOAD FOR ABOUT 5 MINUTES AND IT WILL EVENTUALLY COME UP! and then you'll see lilly!!! lol
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Dont worry Rachael I didnt get to hear your goofy voice... my speakers are not working lol
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

awww sweet Lily, she looks like she's saying "come on Ma, can we go home?" darling Lily


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes Lilly looked kind of lost....btw i love her markings


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww lily is so hearttaking  such a sweet little girl !!!

Btw Rachael i LOVE your voice !!!! you sound so warm and sweet , the sound of a wonderful person  

kisses nat


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

aww yh i know what you mean! aww you sound like a warm person! lily looks so cute!!! she looks kind of lost and wants out lol! awww shes such a darling! aww post more vids!!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Lily is such a cutie! But she looked scared of something!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh she is so cute!!!! She reminds me so much of Annabelle. Annabelle has a hard time relaxing too. It makes me kind of sad but we do all we can do right? :wink:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Poor sweet Lilly...she remeinds me of a child on her first day of Kindergarten. Mom! Can we go home now??? :wink:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Lily has such a lovely coat, and her ears are really sweet and expressive.
She's beautiful


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm so upset. it didn't open for me. i have this problem a lot though. it happens when i go to darlugo.com too.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> aww lily is so hearttaking  such a sweet little girl !!!
> 
> Btw Rachael i LOVE your voice !!!! you sound so warm and sweet , the sound of a wonderful person
> 
> kisses nat


That's my Lily voice. I don't sound like that in normal conversation. :lol: But thank you.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Lily is soooooooo sweet and pretty!!!! We love her!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Lily is looking real good......we all make silly voices!!! Your sounds just lovely!!


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

Lilly is cute. It is funny the way she looked up at you.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

She is so adorable, as usual


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> i'm so upset. it didn't open for me.


Me neither.  :sad1: :confused2:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > i'm so upset. it didn't open for me.
> ...


it's a conspiracy against us.....


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Darn - I can't get the video to play - my computer is getting sort of old and I always have trouble with videos.

I'll try again tomorrow - I really want to see Miss Lily!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Ohhhh!!! So precious....she is a lovely, dainty lady...

So cute...I'm in Lilly Luv :love5:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I need to get a quicktime plug-in! :x


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Kari said:


> I need to get a quicktime plug-in! :x


I have quicktime, but I couldn't get the vidio to open either. Just tried it again - no luck.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Awww, Lily is so sweet! I want to pick her up and cuddle her!!! I just love that white stripe down her head!!! You sound sweet to Rachael!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Those who aren't able to view the video... don't feel bad. It really is a 'nothing special' video. It's just Lily walking around sort of aimlessly and looking up when mom calls her name. :lol: 

I know all about being in Lily love, SunnyFLMum.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Those who aren't able to view the video... don't feel bad. It really is a 'nothing special' video. It's just Lily walking around sort of aimlessly and looking up when mom calls her name. :lol:
> 
> I know all about being in Lily love, SunnyFLMum.


nothin special my a.s.s i'd love to see lily even if it's just her walking around aimlessly!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Darn it. I couldn't view it either. I am sure Lily was just as precious as ever though. Sigh...

Leslie


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

I couldn't see either. I am trying to install what they say you need. Maybe I can see then. I also just purchased (online) a new digital camcorder so mine may be in the movies.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > Those who aren't able to view the video... don't feel bad. It really is a 'nothing special' video. It's just Lily walking around sort of aimlessly and looking up when mom calls her name. :lol:
> ...


People, people, calm down. Just trying to make you think you weren't missing anything special but I guess you're wise to me. The truth is, it's the most incredibly creative and dramatic video ever seen on the internet. Lily does a reading from Shakespeare while juggling bowling balls. It must be seen to be believed.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > Rachael Polachek said:
> ...


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > Rachael Polachek said:
> ...


  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I just love beautiful Lily. What a treat to see her on video. Sweet girl.


----------

